# Kyokushin



## Bredanaar (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello guys,

I just turned 40 and had my 3rd training session in Kyokushin, I have practised and fought in muay-thai/kickboxing but I like this style very muchand plan to keep training. 

Is it realistic to aim for the black belt at this age or will the examinations be to intense by that time and age?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 27, 2022)

Bredanaar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just turned 40 and had my 3rd training session in Kyokushin, I have practised and fought in muay-thai/kickboxing but I like this style very muchand plan to keep training.
> 
> Is it realistic to aim for the black belt at this age or will the examinations be to intense by that time and age?


depends on your fitness & how long ago you trained. Have you injuries...etc..etc...


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 27, 2022)

i mean i´ve seen an old Grand mother get a black belt but what´s the quality? given that your choice of style is full contact (if that´s your goal). also 40 is not old if fit.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bredanaar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just turned 40 and had my 3rd training session in Kyokushin, I have practised and fought in muay-thai/kickboxing but I like this style very muchand plan to keep training.
> 
> Is it realistic to aim for the black belt at this age or will the examinations be to intense by that time and age?


Osu, no that is not too old to begin Kyokushin and to reach Shodan.   The journey to Shodan is different for everyone but if you train with your heart and make it a lifestyle, time passes quickly. 

Welcome and I hope you enjoy every moment as much as I do.


----------



## Bredanaar (Sep 27, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> depends on your fitness & how long ago you trained. Have you injuries...etc..etc...


My last fight in muay thai was 7 years ago and training in martial arts in general is about 4 years ago now. 

Overall fitness is not that well at the moment, I was gassed after 2 rounds (1.5 min) of sparring kyokushin. I survived the 2 hour session and slept like a bear. 

As for injuries, I don't have any at the moment.


----------



## Bredanaar (Sep 27, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> i mean i´ve seen an old Grand mother get a black belt but what´s the quality? given that your choice of style is full contact (if that´s your goal). also 40 is not old if fit.


Well I am used to full contact but from what I hear the examinations in Kyokushin are really tough. I am ready to make the necessary sacrifice and put in the work.

Osu


----------



## Bredanaar (Sep 27, 2022)

Yokozuna514 said:


> Osu, no that is not too old to begin Kyokushin and to reach Shodan.   The journey to Shodan is different for everyone but if you train with your heart and make it a lifestyle, time passes quickly.
> 
> Welcome and I hope you enjoy every moment as much as I do.


Thank you for your inspiring answer.

Osu


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Sep 27, 2022)

Bredanaar said:


> Well I am used to full contact but from what I hear the examinations in Kyokushin are really tough. I am ready to make the necessary sacrifice and put in the work.
> 
> Osu


The examinations are tough but you will have plenty of time to prepare.  It takes years to not only learn the material but to prepare your body for the ordeal.  It is not only meant to test your knowledge and ability but your spirit as well.   Train hard and train smart so you can train uninterrupted for a long time to get ready.

Osu


----------



## Bredanaar (Oct 15, 2022)

Little update,

Going for orange end of the month, kumite and kihon is going great...kata needs practise though.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 16, 2022)

I remember reading something one time that has always stuck with me.  Not sure who originally said it to give them credit.

"Don't look at how long something will take you to accomplish it.  The time will pass regardless."

Congrats on your upcoming test to stick with it.  My instructor used to always say that the first rank is the hardest rank to get.  It is hard because everything is so new and you have to commit to a different way of doing things to get it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 18, 2022)

Bredanaar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just turned 40 and had my 3rd training session in Kyokushin, I have practised and fought in muay-thai/kickboxing but I like this style very muchand plan to keep training.
> 
> Is it realistic to aim for the black belt at this age


Yes


Bredanaar said:


> or will the examinations be to intense by that time and age?


No


----------



## R5ky (Oct 20, 2022)

Kyokushin is a great and brutal art.  There isnt mcdojo antics with legit Kyokushin schools.

which Kyokushin org did you start with?


----------



## Bredanaar (Nov 12, 2022)

R5ky said:


> Kyokushin is a great and brutal art.  There isnt mcdojo antics with legit Kyokushin schools.
> 
> which Kyokushin org did you start with?


The dojo I train in is a member of the
"IKKO-all Japan Kyokushin Union"

We have 4 trainers, 2 of them are 3rd dan, 1 has 2nd dan and 1 has 1st dan.


----------



## Judo boi (Nov 13, 2022)

Osu
You have already been training and progressing so perhaps already know that most Kyokushin clubs make allowances for age when grading


----------

